# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Help ---- Azureus - What is this on the glass?

## Paul

Need a little help identifying this stuff on the terrarium glass. It showed up over night. At first I thought it might be eggs, but the 2 Azureus are only 3 - 6 months out of water. 



Up close in person it is most def little individual raised dots on the glass. There seems to be a gel around them like you would see with an egg clutch, but it could also just be the water on the glass. I have not seen anything like this before. Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## Ryan

fungus?

----------


## Paul

Thats what I am thinking. I am going to give it a bit to see what others say, but I am going to clean the glass real good today.

----------


## bill

It could be fungus, but fungi normally prefer rotting, decaying material to grow on. 
With the gel surrounding them, I would think snail eggs. Do you have snails in the tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Paul

If there are snails in the tank they got their on their own or hitched a ride in with the leaves or something. I am just going to clean it up and see if ti comes back. Hadn't seen anything like it before and wanted to check before I went all Mrs. Doughtfire on it lol

----------


## bill

Snails are notorious hitchhikers. Most people hate them. Personally, I love the little critters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Paul

I would love to discover them in the tank! I hope that it is snail eggs (I will still clean them out of the tank) but the not knowing is killing me lol.

----------


## Daniel

Definitely not garden snail eggs.

----------


## bill

Clean them out and out them in a bowl of water. You'll know in a few days if it is snails or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

> Definitely not garden snail eggs.


I don't think so either. And they aren't pond snail eggs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Daniel

Here is a pic of a trochidae laying eggs. Looks similar so maybe some kind of small aquatic snail?

----------


## Paul

Yeah I saw that pic just now on google and thought the same thing. Interesting. I am going to scrape them out and put them in a bowl of water and see what happens.

----------


## bill

There ya go. I know nerite snails lay yellow eggs, but they lay them in clusters and always under water. They wouldn't survive though, they need a ridiculous graduation between brackish and fresh water to survive the larval stage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Silkmoth

Any idea yet what they are or who they came from? I also think they are eggs and not fungi.

----------


## Carlos

Ramshorn snail eggs?

----------


## Paul

Once they were cleaned off the glass and put into a bowl of water it is clear they are eggs. I plan on keeping them in the water for a few more days before I wash them down the drain. I am not expecting anything to come of it, but it would be cool if they hatched.

----------


## Lee Walden

update man something, anything happen yet? the suspense is killing me

----------


## Paul

Sorry totally forgot about this thread lol.

The eggs stayed in a bowl on the kitchen counter for 3 or 4 days and nothing happened. They were very clearly eggs though. Once I got them in a bowl of water and took a good look at them they is no doubt they were an egg of some kind. Prob a snail egg.

----------

